# Kuto & Tashima Second Clutch Breeding Jourmal



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

This is my second attempt as first attempt failed when trying to do a preview of the thread - link timed out and failed!

This is my second year with birds and first year breeding. Kuto (male grey) and Tashima (female grey split for ???) [my daughter is studying Japanese at High School!]. This is their second clutch as they laid 3 eggs and two chicks hatched but they died a few days later when we had a cold snap in October.









They laid 3 eggs again, we found two eggs on Tuesday 9 November and the third egg on Thursday 11 November so guessed the hatching dates.









The first egg was due to hatch Thursday 25 November but on Sunday 28 November we found two chicks so not sure how old they actually are. Only two hatched again this time.









Taken Saturday 4 December so nearly 1 week since we found them hatched.









Taken Thursday 9 December - there are two chicks still one is very photo (or bright light) shy!









Taken Saturday 18 December nearly 3 weeks old - very well fed, very fat chubby babies and full crops!









Taken Tuesday 21 December - see there are two chicks!









Taken today Sunday 26 December - 4 weeks old. Guessing they are pearls so therefore females?









When will they fledge - is it around the same time as budgies 4-5 weeks old? Are they much older than I think they are? I'm guessing perhaps 3-4 days older?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so adorable


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes, your right...Both are pearl, so they would be females. The father must be split to pearl.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> When will they fledge - is it around the same time as budgies 4-5 weeks old?


About four weeks old is typical, but some will do it earlier and some will do it later. Most of my chicks fledge at 3 1/2 weeks. I've heard of chicks fledging as young as 3 weeks!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Fledge does not mean they are weaned though...just that they are able to come and go from the nest. Most tiels are not completely weaned until they are 10-12 weeks old.


----------



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow thanks for the helpful comments. I am now getting the cage ready for their fledging and putting newspaper on the floor with a cutdown icecream container for seeds etc. I will lower the seed and water dishes once they fledge. Also putting natural wood perches down low too. This is a photo of the cage - will it be too cold for them once fledged as sometimes the wind comes straight in.


----------



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

tielfan said:


> About four weeks old is typical, but some will do it earlier and some will do it later. Most of my chicks fledge at 3 1/2 weeks. I've heard of chicks fledging as young as 3 weeks!


Cool - they are both fledged now! First chick fledged on Wednesday 29 December.









Second chick fledged today - Saturday 1 January









This photo is of Mum - Tashima and both chicks.


----------



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Fledge does not mean they are weaned though...just that they are able to come and go from the nest. Most tiels are not completely weaned until they are 10-12 weeks old.


Thank you - I will keep an eye and make sure Mum and Dad are still feeding them. Since Mum and Dad are feather plucking the chicks to get them out of the nestbox will they still continue to feed them?

The two clutch only rule - is that dependant on eggs laid and chicks hatched or two clutches is two clutches only?

The first clutch they laid 3 eggs and hatched two chicks who died after about one week when we had a cold snap.

The second clutch they laid 3 eggs and hatched two chicks who have just fledged.

When do I take out the nesting box if they aren't allowed to breed any more?

Is this just for now - can they breed again or wait until October/November 2011?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

There is no rule set in stone that you can breed 2 clutches only. It is when the pair feed many babies between 2 successive clutches that they will get tired and need a rest. Your pair had just the 2 babies, so if they go 1 more clutch now they will be fine. If they are not showing any indications of nesting again then you can remove the box.


----------



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you - will do.


----------



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is an update on the family. The pearl girls feathers are looking lovely and nearly all grown back now - thank goodness.

Mum has laid four eggs and is due next weekend, Waitangi Weekend.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They sure look adorable and too cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are such gorgeous babies!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They grow so fast don't they?


----------



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> They sure look adorable and too cute


Thanks. They certainly look alot better now they have all their feathers!


----------



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

Solace. said:


> They are such gorgeous babies!


Thank you - they are lovely and more so as my first cockatiel babies.


----------



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> They grow so fast don't they?


From the time of hatching they do. They start out so tiny and within a few weeks are nearly adult size - amazing.


----------

